# Spiel startet nicht wegen Grafikkarte



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern ein Spiel gekauft und kann es nicht starten, da ich ständig folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme:

driver: [ati2dvag.dll]
graphiccard:Radeon X1800 series
device: [\\Display1]
cDX9Base::_initDX(]CheckDeviceFormat/D3DUSage_DEPTHSTENCIL failed!
cDX9Advance::_initAdvance()initDX failed!
SacredApp: setupWindow failed
App: Setup() failed

ich habe den aktuellsten Catalyst Treiber 8.9 drauf, sowie XP Service Pack 3. 
Wenn ich es richtig lese, findet er kein DirectX9,oder? Ich habe allerdings die aktuellste VErsion 9.c von August 2008 drauf.

Ist hier jemand, der mir den Fehler erläutern kann, ich bin leider am Ende mit meinem Latein. Danke!


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bekanntes Problem, was mehrere Ursachen haben kann. Treibersoftware wurde fehlerhaft installiert. Benutze das ATI-Remove-Tool um die komplette Treibersoftware zu entfernen. Spiel dann alles nochmal ein.

Was ich auch schon gehört habe: Bios überprüfen und nachsehen, ob da vielleicht ein scharfes Setting läuft. Also z.b. Turbo-Modus aktiv ist, der Übertaktungen vornimmt. Falls ja: Auf normal zurücksetzen und nochmal versuchen. Hat bei jemand anderen z.b. geholfen.

Ansonsten googeln nach: ati2dvag.dll Error

Mehr kann ich leider erstmal dazu auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Undeadmaster (3. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> driver: [ati2dvag.dll]
> graphiccard:Radeon X1800 series
> device: [\\Display1]
> cDX9Base::_initDX(]CheckDeviceFormat/*D3DUSage_DEPTHSTENCIL* failed!
> ...



hi, so wie ich das sehe hast du wie du schon sagtest ein problem mit dx9, zu dem findet er eine setup datei nicht. dan fehlt eine dx9 datei. Desweiteren hatt  dein Ati treiber ein problem mit der ati2dvag.dll ein problem.

Ich kenne da jetzt nur eine Lösung.

- Deinstalliere deinen Ati treiber und den CCC.
- Starte dein Sytem neu!

- Installiere den Ati treiber neu.
- System neustarten

- Lade dir dx9 neu runter ---> DX9 - Download
- Installiere diese version.
- Starte dein system neu.

Sollte nun wieder der fehler kommen bei diesem spiel. Google mal nach einem Update für das spiel bzw. guck in den Foren dieses Spieles ob ein anderer dieses Problem mit der ATi X1800 auch hatt, wenn ja wie hatt ers gelöst!

Mfg

Undead


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die o.g. Schritte schon mehrmals durchgeführt, leider ohne Erfolg. Alle anderen Spiele funktionieren einwandfrei.

Es muss daher am Spiel liegen. Ein Blick ins offizielle Forum zeigt, dass seit dem getrigen Release fast 300 BEitrage veröffentlichgt wurden, bei denen es um verschiedene Fehler im Spiel geht. Ich bin daher wohl nicht allein, allerdings wird auch keine Lösung geboten.

Es handelt sich bei dem Spiel um *"Sacred 2"*. ICh hatte gehofft, dass Ascaron aus den Fehlern des ersten TEils gelernt hätte, allerdings zeigen die Beiträge im offiziellen Forum einen anderen Trend. Mir wird wohl nichts andere übrig bleiben, als das Spiel wieder zu verkaufen, aber danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------

